# Considering giving away cats



## jpmbm (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi,

We are a household of five cats (oldest one 8 years), me and my mother, who dislikes (if not hates) cats. I am nowhere near an independent person and doubt this is going to change anytime soon. We've border-line managed these years, but the situation was never easy. I always reasoned that it was better than throwing them out, but I don't think they were well taken care of and happy, as they should be. I am thinking about rehoming them. Your thoughts?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Contact some rescues to take them.


----------



## jpmbm (Mar 5, 2018)

I did. They said I can only rehome them through advertisments.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not sure how you've managed to end up with a household of five cats with someone who dislikes them intensely.
Perhaps a rescue would be able to take some of them if not all leaving you fewer to manage. Rescue places do tend to be limited but you might find ones who will take one or two.
If you cannot find a rescue to take them you will have to advertise them yourself but please do not just give them away free - there are people who will take free pets and use them for bait in training fighting dogs


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

It won't be easy finding a rescue to take your cats, but it'll be more achievable if they're all chipped, neutered, flead, wormed and vaccinated, and are then subject to a vet check. Also, be prepared to make a donation for their ongoing care.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

jpmbm said:


> I always reasoned that it was better than throwing them out,


Is this something you have seriously considered then? Or by ''throwing them out'' do you actually mean ''rehoming''? There is a big difference.


----------



## jpmbm (Mar 5, 2018)

All right, thank you, I'll continue researching rescues.

I talked to the vet today, because I thought I had messed up our vaccinations, and he was categoric we are good to go until next year, which was a great relief, but it's good to be prepared.



lymorelynn said:


> I'm not sure how you've managed to end up with a household of five cats with someone who dislikes them intensely.


The first one I found hiding under the car hood, and the vet said she would be better off inside with me than outside. The second one adopted me. The third and fourth belonged to a family of four kittens, but the maniacs outside ran over half of them on two consecutive days, so there was no choice (or time for thought). The youngest one and my dearest had serious health problems, so there's no question of letting him outside.



Calvine said:


> Is this something you have seriously considered then? Or by ''throwing them out'' do you actually mean ''rehoming''? There is a big difference.


No! What kind of person throws out their children? I was pressured to keep them outside at times, but I can't do that (reasons above).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@jpmbm - I am very sorry to hear of your predicament. I agree with the others, keep trying all the Rescues in your area, and also outside your area. Don't ask them to take all 5 cats though, as it's unlikely any Rescue would ever have the space.

If among the 5 cats, you have a couple of cats who get along very well, and spend a lot of time together, then try and get a Rescue to take them both together and agree to re-home them together.

Keep phoning all the Rescues every week. Spaces come up all the time, but they are (usually) given to those who are regarded as a priority.

Perhaps if you are able to get a few different Rescues to take 3 of the cats from you, the situation in your home will be more manageable? But only you can be the judge of that.

I wish you the best of luck. Incidentally if you would like to say which part of the country you are in we might be able to suggest some Rescues you could approach.


----------



## lizzierose (Aug 5, 2017)

Where abouts are you? My partner and I have reserved two cats at a local rescue but if you're in more need and close we could maybe help.
X


----------



## jpmbm (Mar 5, 2018)

I am from a different country actually, but thank you. After posting, I noticed a few postings from other countries, so I hope it's ok.

I have only found one rescue with facilities for housing cats so far, and they are overfull. They offered to advertise my cats alongside their own for adoption, and said that while it's not going to happen in a day, it's possible if I persist. I also spoke with a local rescue group that might be able to help (I think they keep them in their homes until adopted), but I haven't taken any action yet.


----------



## jpmbm (Mar 5, 2018)

No spaces yet, but I've sent photographs and short bios to that rescue group. They give them with adoption contracts and are going to be indoors only. It's Easter here, so I may not get a reply until after that.


----------

